# safety / use of extension .......



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an older 2 older craftsman router tables that required the router to be mounted to the table top. Changing bits is hard to do from below the table despite removing the plastic shields etc. Until I get around to making another table or getting enough money to buy one I was wondering about the use of an exterder shaft.

Several companies make them and they all claim they are balanced etc. But I worry about how safe they really are.

In case I'm not explaning myself well.... What I'm talking about is a part that slips in the router like a bit does then extends the location where the bit mounts about 1 1/4" allowing the bit changing to be done above the table.

Comments anyone?

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> I have an older 2 older craftsman router tables that required the router to be mounted to the table top. Changing bits is hard to do from below the table despite removing the plastic shields etc. Until I get around to making another table or getting enough money to buy one I was wondering about the use of an exterder shaft.
> 
> Several companies make them and they all claim they are balanced etc. But I worry about how safe they really are.
> 
> ...


No one responded to this so I'm reposting it with a picture attached so YOU know what I'm asking about.

Ed


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an extension for my router table wasn't quite the same type you have I have one with the regulor one with a 1/2" collet and was warned about using the bigger molding bits they basicly told me to keep it for the smaller things such round over bits and hope for the best. They told me about vibration and the flex of the extension and the worry of it loosing while it is runnning.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Only thing I see is the add on collet will reduce the depth of cut on your plunge router. And a dumb question: "the add on collet is balanced, right?"


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Only thing I see is the add on collet will reduce the depth of cut on your plunge router. And a dumb question: the add on collet is balanced, right?


Balanced? I sure would hope so......
One example is at:
www.pricecutter.com/html/catalog/productGroup.asp?id=334576

Ed


----------



## woodfox (Sep 28, 2004)

*extension for table top routers*

 i am using the "EXTREME EXTENSION" router extension in a DEWALT 625 router- works great!!


reible said:


> I have an older 2 older craftsman router tables that required the router to be mounted to the table top. Changing bits is hard to do from below the table despite removing the plastic shields etc. Until I get around to making another table or getting enough money to buy one I was wondering about the use of an exterder shaft.
> 
> Several companies make them and they all claim they are balanced etc. But I worry about how safe they really are.
> 
> ...


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

You are using older router to extend the shafts lenght. Any runout will be greater at the end of the extension. 
Bearing wear vibration may also be increased.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*UPDATE to this post*

I ordered an xtreme xtension and have it sitting next to me as I type this. I was happy until I read down to the Maintenance part of the insturctions. Now I will quote what is written there.

"Under extreme load the locking wedge is designed to automatically tighten onto the bit's shaft. If this occurs a slight burr will be left on the bit's shaft. Use a metal file to gently remove only the burrs raised edge. Under normal use the locking wedge can leave a slight impression in the shank of some router bits. This will not affect the accuracy or performance ot the extension or bit"

Just wanted you to know in case you decide to order one.......

Ed


----------



## Jeff in Sarasota (Mar 24, 2005)

*1/4" collet extension???*

I have a Ryobi plunge router with a 1/4" collet. I made a router table this past weekend, but as you all know, now I need a collet extension. Does anyone make an extension for a 1/4" collet?


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

*Bit extender*



reible said:


> I have an older 2 older craftsman router tables that required the router to be mounted to the table top. Changing bits is hard to do from below the table despite removing the plastic shields etc. Until I get around to making another table or getting enough money to buy one I was wondering about the use of an exterder shaft.
> 
> Several companies make them and they all claim they are balanced etc. But I worry about how safe they really are.
> 
> ...



Ed, try this web site. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/

g-man


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

ejant said:


> You are using older router to extend the shafts lenght. Any runout will be greater at the end of the extension.
> Bearing wear vibration may also be increased.


I agree,I think possible bearing wear would be of outmost concern.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am not keen on burrs being formed on the shafts.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Can’t understand why the router manufacturers don’t make the shafts say 1/2” longer in order to avoid the depth problem.

The other solution is to make the table top 1/4” thick but this translates to other problems

I don’t like shaft extensions – don’t trust them.

So, there is no win win solution, only compromise


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

MLCS have an offer on extenders at the moment, with the included spanners, I am tempted.


----------

